# Frage: Aufbau von Suchseiten



## JueBra (4. August 2004)

Ich bin im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit ("Information Retrieval") auf der Suche nach Webseiten mit guten Suchfunktionen --> 

Wer kennt Seiten, auf denen der Suchaufbau (teilweise) beschrieben ist, sprich, welche Struktur / Basis verwendet wird (Thesaurus, tree matching etc.)


----------

